

Show HN: Safebox - for ur Dropbox - SriniK
http://safebox.fabulasolutions.com/

======
nphase
I really hate to be this guy - but why "ur"? Why not "your"?

~~~
SriniK
just wanted to be hackery along with the font

edit: sorry if it came off as rude. in a meeting and replied in a rush.

------
fduran
Hi, just bought it and downloaded.

After installation it wouldn't synchronize folders, being on Windoze closing
and starting again your app did the trick.

The people interested in security solutions would happily pay much more than
$1 I would think.

~~~
SriniK
Thanks for trying it out. Restarting shouldn't be needed. I should fix that.
Can you please DM me at srini@fabulasolutions.com

------
asharp
Interesting. What crypto functions do you use? Openssl?

Also in your "how it works" s/loosing/losing.

Keep in mind that you are breaking dedup, which is likely to make dropbox sad.
Probably not sad enough for them to do anything useful though.

~~~
SriniK
Good question. I am using pycrypto - which is compatible with Openssl.

Thanks. Fixing the typo.

~~~
asharp
Cool.

How do you create the "folders" that people see? (ui wise?) And hide the
encrypted counterparts?

~~~
SriniK
Folders are created as is. Encryption is done on each file.

I tried to capture a how a typical working session might look like.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF-uRQtT49U>

------
crdoconnor
For those wanting to solve the problem another way, see:
<http://skeptu.com/secure-alternatives-to-dropbox>

------
deyan
For those looking for alternatives, I have been using Boxcryptor and it has
been excellent. It includes a few more options (e.g. file name obfuscation).

~~~
asharp
encfs also works really well with dropbox and it similarly includes many more
options.

Truecrypt would also work. Does dropbox do binary diff syncs?

~~~
deyan
Actually, TrueCrypt doesn't work if you want to do collaboration and real-time
sync.

------
st3fan
This is something DropBox should implement natively. I would pay premium for
that kind of functionality.

------
highpixels
I'd love to see an Android client. I use Dropbox a lot with my phone, and
really need some sort of encryption solution for it.

------
SriniK
Safebox allows end-to-end encryption for important files. Would love to get
feedback from fellow hackers.

~~~
feralchimp
Disclosure: I have designs on entering this space with my own apps. (thanks
for providing me additional motivation to hustle!)

1\. Opening up the crypto implementation is a very smart move. Whenever I talk
to my wife about building crypto tools, her first question is "Why should
people trust you?"

2\. Think critically about first user impressions w.r.t. stuff like fonts, the
tone of your text, etc. Per the above, you're asking people to trust their
data to you. "ur Dropbox" might not give them that safe feeling they're
looking for.

3\. Another question to be wary of is "why not just use an encrypted disk
image." I think you're handling some of that by promoting the ability to share
files, but think about answering that question more directly in a FAQ.

Overall, lots of potential here.

~~~
SriniK
#2 I could definitely change 'ur' to 'your'.

#3 encrypted disk image doesn't allow collaboration. That was one of the main
things as I set out to solve.

~~~
rbrcurtis
an encrypted disk image also means the entire disk gets uploaded to dropbox
every time any content on that disk changes, causing long uploads and
bandwidth issues if the disk is big enough.

